# 1939 Hiawatha Arrow re-resto



## VintageSchwinn.com (Apr 20, 2017)

Finally completed, 1939 Arrow.


----------



## Phattiremike (Apr 20, 2017)

Killer bike, stunning color and cool accessories.  I love it!  Congrats!


----------



## redline1968 (Apr 20, 2017)

Sweet. Bike.  Nice job Arron  wow....


----------



## Jay81 (Apr 20, 2017)

Looks great!


----------



## bicycle larry (Apr 20, 2017)

nothing but the best here!!!!I love it!!!


----------



## Buckeye17 (Apr 20, 2017)

Very cool bike!


----------



## HARPO (Apr 21, 2017)

Worth all the time and money spent!!


----------



## bikesnbuses (Apr 21, 2017)

Im SLIGHTLY jealous .....






OK...extremely jealous.. FANTASTIC bicycle!!!!!!!


----------



## cyclingday (Apr 21, 2017)

It looks fantastic, Aaron.
The title says re restored.
Usually, that's like a bad haircut, that only gets worse. Lol!
Not the case here.
You've given that classic a Brazillian Blowout.


----------



## Kickstand3 (Apr 21, 2017)

VintageSchwinn.com said:


> Finally completed, 1939 Arrow.
> 
> View attachment 454227
> 
> ...



What a beautiful piece of ART . 
Killer ride


----------



## Boris (Apr 21, 2017)

Way over the top job on a way over the top bike. AMAZING!


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Apr 21, 2017)

Looks beautiful - I see a lotta swet equity there!


----------



## tech549 (Apr 22, 2017)

awesome job,killer bike!!


----------



## Bikermaniac (Apr 22, 2017)

She's beautiful!


----------



## whizzer kid (Apr 23, 2017)

Nice job Aaron !! Love to see it in person someday . Great choice of colors too.


----------



## bikewhorder (Apr 23, 2017)

Holy crap!  That is an incredible restoration.  I tend to cringe when I see that word now but you stepped up and hit it out of the park!


----------



## Nashman (Apr 23, 2017)

Absolutely STUNNING!! Thanks for sharing your pictures...


----------



## Fltwd57 (Apr 23, 2017)

I see blue & cream chain treads in your future...


----------



## Buster1 (Apr 23, 2017)

Stunning, I love it!


----------



## mfhemi1969 (Apr 24, 2017)

Very Very Nice, Love your color choices!


----------



## Night cruiser (Apr 24, 2017)

That's a beauty great job .


----------



## 56 Vette (Apr 25, 2017)

Agree with all of the above! Awesome job, one to be proud of for sure!!


----------

